# Indian Lake Moose Lodge tournaments



## bobil (Apr 20, 2008)

The Ohio State Moose Association state tournament is May 3, 2008 @#1533 Indian Lake Moose Lodge from 7:00A to 2:30 P open to all members of any Moose Lodge, men or women. Entry fee must be 2 members per boat @ $30.00 per entry. Contact Moose Lodge #1533, Tom Mann.(937)538-6816

The 12th Annual #1533 Moose Lodge Tournament is June 14, 2008. Also 7:00P to 2:30P open to members of any Moose Lodge. Must be 2 members per boat @ $40.00 per boat. Both are charity events. Lots of fun... More information @ Moose Lodge 1533, Indian Lake (937)538-6816.


----------

